# Market status = enquire (ASX Closed)



## Gringotts Bank (28 February 2011)

All stocks.  Status = enquire.  Something wrong across the board?

Looks like the exchange is closed early.  Anyone have info?

Anyone follow the market?!!!


----------



## Robbo (28 February 2011)

*Re: market status = enquire*

Market wide trading halt due to technical difficulties at the ASX.


----------



## captain black (28 February 2011)

*Re: market status = enquire*

Here's the SFE system status page:

http://www.sfe.com.au/site/status/home.html

..and the current ASX Trade Production page updating the current problems:

http://www.sfe.com.au/site/status/status.htm?its


----------



## prawn_86 (28 February 2011)

*Re: market status = enquire*

Sky reporting entire market is closed as some trades have not been able to be confirmed.

ASX looking into it...


----------



## ColB (28 February 2011)

*Re: market status = enquire*



captain black said:


> Here's the SFE system status page:
> 
> http://www.sfe.com.au/site/status/home.html
> 
> ...




ASX closed 3pm 28th February 2011
28 Feb 2011

We are aware that the ASX has closed the Australian Market for technical reasons, we will continue to update this message as the situation changes. This situation is beyond our control.

The call centre is experiencing high demand and we recommend that you do not call CommSec at this time.

We apologise for any inconvenience caused


http://www.comsec.com.au/Info_FrameSet.asp?Page=


----------



## tech/a (28 February 2011)

Just set the alarm and turn the lights off as you leave.

Thanks.


----------



## poverty (28 February 2011)

Must be the apocalypse


----------



## tech/a (28 February 2011)

poverty said:


> Must be the apocalypse




Millenium bug---we were all warned.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (28 February 2011)

Far out...

Knew I shouldn't have put that $14 billion trade through...

:


----------



## sinner (28 February 2011)

Hey! 

At least we made it all the way to 3PM.

LSE can't even make it past coffee.

http://www.business-standard.com/india/news/tech-glitch-brings-down-lse-for-hours/426625/

Certainly it could be said, that we have reached the pinnacle of technological advancement...


----------



## jimmyizgod (28 February 2011)

have they tried turning it off and then on again?


----------



## skyQuake (28 February 2011)

ASX advises that the mkt will not open today. Market will move to adjust at 5pm.

This arvo was only slightly more boring than a normal arvo...


----------



## Mister Mark (28 February 2011)

Get a 10 year old, they are good with elctronic stuff


----------



## Chameleon.Saint (28 February 2011)

jimmyizgod said:


> have they tried turning it off and then on again?




That is very funny Jim you made my afternoon.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (28 February 2011)

From my limited experience
These sorts of Gliches only occur at Major turning points and Breakouts
usually "On high volume" 

Since we are not in any way nearing a topping formation IMHO 
Hold onto your hats and let's skin those bears alive on the GAP UP


----------



## skc (28 February 2011)

skyQuake said:


> This arvo was only slightly more boring than a normal arvo...




Lol. I took the time off to do my tax... which made it a much more boring afternoon than usual.

Plenty of announcements in the afternoon with all these nano caps reporting - I can't understand why people list companies with market cap under $3m... I reckon I would have a market cap over $3m if I list myself!


----------



## sinner (1 March 2011)

skc said:


> Lol. I took the time off to do my tax... which made it a much more boring afternoon than usual.
> 
> Plenty of announcements in the afternoon with all these nano caps reporting - I can't understand why people list companies with market cap under $3m... I reckon I would have a market cap over $3m if I list myself!




I would invest in that fund.


----------



## prawn_86 (1 March 2011)

sinner said:


> I would invest in that fund.




Me too.

How about it SKC? Lets get you floated


----------



## skc (1 March 2011)

prawn_86 said:


> Me too.
> 
> How about it SKC? Lets get you floated




Lol. You work for a securities firm right Prawn? What's the IPO fee these days?

I would like Jen Hawkins on the cover of my prospectus as well


----------



## prawn_86 (1 March 2011)

skc said:


> Lol. You work for a securities firm right Prawn? What's the IPO fee these days?
> 
> I would like Jen Hawkins on the cover of my prospectus as well




I'm in currencies, but will take a cut out if you like, lets say as consulting fees 

Why not just get a whole heap of models on the front cover?


----------



## skc (1 March 2011)

prawn_86 said:


> I'm in currencies, but will take a cut out if you like, lets say as consulting fees
> 
> Why not just get a whole heap of models on the front cover?




Are you floating me or pimping me?


----------



## jimmyizgod (1 March 2011)

skc said:


> Are you floating me or pimping me?




shut your mouth and get back out there strut your stuff - let the people see yo' thang.


----------

